
Show HN: What's in My Picture V2.0 – Find out what's in your picture - et_codes
https://www.whatsinmypic.com
======
et_codes
Hi All,

What's In My Picture is a way for people to gain insight on what their images
contain without seeing them. It allows people to detect human pose key points,
face orientation and eye gaze direction, objects, nudity, text, celebrities,
landmarks, age, gender, emotions, and captions their image. It also provides a
feedback functionality to measure the level of success of each image processed
in order to do further improvements to the results.

Check out the update and let me know what you think.

Thanks, et_codes

------
ralexander
That's cool. Nice job, keep it coming.

------
Kewlit
This is pretty slick AI.

